# Why is acceptance so hard?



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to know if you feel this way, I feel like if I could just accept my DP for what it is then I would be cured! Why is it so hard to accept and not fear the feelings/thoughts?. Every new thought or feeling my brain throws at me I panic over it, how the fuck do you not panic over it? how do you stop thinking you're going to go crazy? I spoke to someone else who has dp and they said if i just accept it for what it is and don't fight it, it will go away! But how? It feels like it's never going to go away ever!


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

honestly, the only thing that truly helped me not panic about it was time. eventually you get used to it and it's not that scary anymore and then it has less power over you. once this happens you can start to accept and go on the road to recovery


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

well, living with DP is only way we can live now, and there's no point in trying to avoid that.. now, for me living with DP is like living with a bad neighbour.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Elger said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to know if you feel this way, I feel like if I could just accept my DP for what it is then I would be cured! Why is it so hard to accept and not fear the feelings/thoughts?. Every new thought or feeling my brain throws at me I panic over it, how the fuck do you not panic over it? how do you stop thinking you're going to go crazy? I spoke to someone else who has dp and they said if i just accept it for what it is and don't fight it, it will go away! But how? It feels like it's never going to go away ever!


I can completely relate to this!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

dpfree said:


> Acceptance is so hard because people with this disorder believe that when they "accept" it that they are accepting to have the depersonalization for the rest of their lives.... who would want to accept that? Acceptance is extremely important, but that's not what acceptance is about. Acceptance is about accepting that you currently experience depersonalization and understanding that it will pass. This isn't a permanent thing guys. Accept that you have have depersonalization now, and know that one day you will recover just like I have.


Can you honestly say that you feel 100% better? You no longer experience any of the multitude of symptoms that this syndrome entails? Be honest please. I'm not a massive skeptic, I'm honestly curious.


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

Midnight said:


> Can you honestly say that you feel 100% better? You no longer experience any of the multitude of symptoms that this syndrome entails? Be honest please. I'm not a massive skeptic, I'm honestly curious.


yeah he's completely recovered, check out his youtube videos they're pretty helpful


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

dpomp12 said:


> honestly, the only thing that truly helped me not panic about it was time. eventually you get used to it and it's not that scary anymore and then it has less power over you. once this happens you can start to accept and go on the road to recovery


Totally agree. Although my dp has not gone away.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

dpomp12 said:


> yeah he's completely recovered, check out his youtube videos they're pretty helpful


Lucky man.


----------

